# Fet it does work !



## luckydeb (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi there,
Im new to this site so you will have to bear with me ! 
DH and i have been ttc for 3 years .Tried 6 months of clomid = Failed, Tried icsi 1st ended in a - second cycle abandoned due to hiper stimmulation , where i produced 30 eggs so had them froze . 3rd cycle was a medicated FET and to our amazement tested positive ! Am now currently 21 weeks pregnant with one darling !

The reason i am posting is as ,many people know only to well the stress and the heart ach of infertility i am here to give hope to people whom like myself never thought i would ever get pregnant ! 

I hope my story is helps people sit back and think it does and can work ! I will be more than happy to talk to anyone embarking on the stressful long road of ivf/ icsi/Fet x

Take care 
Debbie x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Debbie

Welcome to FF - your story will be an inspiration to us all, like you we had an FET (after 2 IVF's) and was lucky enough to become pg - i am now a very proud mummy to my baby daughter who is 10 weeks old.

Thank you for sharing your story and i am sure will be of great help to many of the girls on here.

Mel

x x


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow Mel, Jessica is 10 weeks already!!!!  Time sure does fly when you are having fun!! 

Debbie - Congratulations to you x

Love Jules x


----------



## lsls (Feb 18, 2004)

That's fantastic Debbie and you're right, it really is an inspiration to us to read about other people's positive stories, so thanks for that! 
Have you seen the "bun in the oven" section?


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for the message it really helps to read some positive words.

I'm about to embark on a FET and i think i have 6 frosties - though they weren't sure about 2 of them. So i'm just waiting for the old A/f to rear her ugly head so i can start on the HRT tablets.

Lets hope i am posting some good stories for everyone to read soon. (fingers crossed) 
Lara


----------



## louise35 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi mel, I'm new to ff but read your message about your daughter. I've also got a little girl born 04/02/04 from frozen embryo transfer(2nd ivf attempt) Is it me or are there a lot more girls born from ivf than boys?? anyway congratulations Louisex


----------



## justme (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi All,

I am new to this site. Saw it on the message board when I went for my FET transfer today.. I have had one failed ICSI. Just hoping for the best this time. Any advice? Its really good to read FET success stories, especially as they are so rare.. o justme


----------



## Nicky (Apr 23, 2003)

Are success rates really so rare 

We have 3 precious frosties (we need DE) and have been considering their use, especially with the new legislation regarding donating - maybe we should wait now  - hope someone can let me know!

Love Nicky xxxxxx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Debbie

I was just wondering what the Cromwell is like, its quite new isn't it? I live just outside of Darlington.

Hollie


----------



## luckydeb (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi all,

So sorry for not replying earlier i couldnt get logged back on , your messages have ment a lot to me. Ive had a rough few weeks in and out of hospital but everything crossed im ok now 27 weeks on tuesday its hard to believe! 

For all those waiting for FET all the luck in the world ! I hope to be on more now ive sussed the pc out ! 

Take care x 
Debbie 

p.s thank you louise for the e mail it was great hearing from you , Also gail i have everything crossed for you hun feel free to contact me anytime


----------



## luckydeb (Mar 22, 2004)

Hollie ,

I dont know how to send you a message so i hope you read this ! The cromwell are amazing i to was at james cook first , if you need any advice feel free to contact me .

P.s i used to work at the mororial at darlington and i loved it !

Take care x
Debbie


----------



## Heather B (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Debbie & everyone else. I'm new to the site, infact I just logged on today but it was great to hear your positive story Debbie and hear about everyone else's experiences.

I'm currently going through the 2 ww after completing a medicated FET, luckily we had 1 survivor so I'm keeping all fingers and everything else crossed.

How many embies did you have? I've also posted on the site and would love to hear your stories or from anyone else.

Regards,

Heather B.

p.s. Well done!!!


----------



## Heather B (Apr 24, 2004)

Debbie,

Thanks for e-mail, have tried to send a message to yourself, not sure if it reached.

Anyway, thanks again.

Not long for me to go now, will keep you informed.

Regards,

heather b.

(Hi to everyone else).


----------



## Fifers (Jan 12, 2004)

Debbie

Thank you so much for taking the time to send a positive message! We have two failed ICSI's and are waiting to have FET in June so I am only beginning to do my homework on it now! It is great to know that it does work. Fingers crossed we are lucky. We have 6 frosties - frozen very early but hopefully some will survive. I turned 40 last week so the clock is ticking....


----------



## snowy (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello Deb

What a fantastic story, I have 2 frosties, and have just started popping the pills.   fet if they survive, evrything crossed on the 28th jan.   really nervous have you got any tips on what to do or not to do or what worked for you, would love to hear from you.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for the next few weeks.          xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Debs


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

hi girls , 
its me again on the old FET treadmill in Feb. Hope to be giving you all some good news soon.
Lara


----------



## loubielou (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Debbie
What fantastic news that is!
I'm on FET and would welcome any tips or advice with regards to diet etc!

Look forward to hearing from you

Loubielou
xx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Dear girls 

I want to add our positive story to this page, because just a few weeks ago I read Debbie's message before doing a natural FET cycle. I was so depressed and was sure it would not work. Before the transfer my doctor told me, that my two embies which survived the thaw were fragmented. (even less hope) But............. it worked, and I am over the moon. 

So girls there is hope with FET and even a small chance is a chance... We had been trying for more than 3 Years first with clomid, then puregon, then IVF and ICSI and now finally!!!!!!!!!

So keep going, think positive and good luck to you all.
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## Gloria123 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi - It is just so great to hear such lovely stories and it has made me feel much more positive.

I had FET last Wednesday but I have felt down today as feel like I am about to start my period - My boobs are sore and bach ache and ppains!! 

Is this normal or am I destined for another -ve result. Wondered if anyone else has had these syptoms?

I am also crying all the time and very moody (Poor old DH gets it in the neck everytime!!!!!!!!!!)

Good Luck to all you girls who are already pregnant and those who are still trying!!!!!!!!

Gaynor


----------



## larac (Nov 3, 2003)

Cheers G,

Its so hard to tell if it's A/f symptoms or PG symptoms isn't it

All the best for you and all you other little frosties.

Wont be long for me now

Lara


----------



## Fiona Ha (Feb 12, 2005)

louise35 said:


> Hi mel, I'm new to ff but read your message about your daughter. I've also got a little girl born 04/02/04 from frozen embryo transfer(2nd ivf attempt) Is it me or are there a lot more girls born from ivf than boys?? anyway congratulations Louisex


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbie - that's fantastic - we are just about to have our first FET at Darlington on about the 10th or 11th March!!

V nervous - feeling a bit like I've given up already and just going through the motions - but reading your post just now has really lifted my spirits!

Anna xx


----------



## joannej (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Deb.  Thanks for your message.  It is comforting.  My first cycle failed and I will be embarking on a FET probably around June when my body gets back to normal.  We have 4 frozen so there is another 2 goes there.  Hoping all goes well this time.


----------



## myrna (May 8, 2005)

Hi girls,
I am new to the board, I have a positive FET story, so far, cross fingers!!! I am 39 , ttc for 2 years, had 3 failed fresh IVF and one cancelled because of OHSS, then last April 25 had FET, 5 embies, and got BFP on Monday April 9th, so now I pray that it stays all positive.

I am feeling nothing this week other than sore boobs, I was wondering Deb if you felt anything after your first positive blood test? did symptoms change

Thanks girls, best wishes!!! stay positive!!!
Myrna


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Myrna

Congrats on you BFP!!!!!! You must be so happy. 

As you have probably read on the site, everybody feels different when pg. Some have all the symptoms out of the book, some lucky ladies have none at all.

If you are worried, see if you can have a scan... It helps a lot seeing the little heartbeat. Good luck!!!!!!!

As you can see from my footnotes I am on my 2ww of my second FET try. The first one worked, but we sadly misscarried. I came back to this thread to remind myself of all the positive stories.

All the best
Choccolatti


----------



## myrna (May 8, 2005)

Hi Choccolatti,

Thanks for your note!!
I am sending you all the positive vibes and patience that you need during the 2ww!!!  

Best wishes,
Myrna
I got my numbers Monday from the RE and I don't really know if they are good or bad..
HCG - 369
Prog - 62.2
Estr - 1302

I am going tomorrow for another blood test!!!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, 

Its great to read such +ve stories, thanks to those who have made time to post them, I am in the 2ww after having F.E.T Thursday and I am sitting here clinging onto every possitive word I read........it really helps thanks. 

We have had 2 failed ICSI cycles and on both I had slight OHSS, so Im hoping that because I haven't had any drugs or painfull E/C (only HCG jab) that my body will be in a better state to welcome my embies? before my ovaries were both the size of mango's and were overlapping! 

Love poppins x


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi myrna

Thanks for your good wishes. It is hard for me to keep my head over water right now. I feel nothing , very hard to get through these last few days.

Your HCG value seems great to me!!!!!!!!!  They told me everything over 60 is good and then it should double every 2nd day. Good luck for your next blood test!!!

All the best
Choccolatti


----------



## myrna (May 8, 2005)

Hi girls!!

it has been a while since an update, how is everybody doing?  I want to know!!!!  I am going crazy, the days are just going by so slow, I will go for my 7 week u/s on Friday to look for a heartbeat, and you can imagine how I am feeling!!!! I have no preg. symptoms other than sore boobs, and that makes me so nervous..

Hope everything is good with you all.... take care,
Myrna


----------



## Zabka (Nov 22, 2004)

Hay u guys

I have 7 frozen embrios - of which I think all are fragmanted.  Does that decrease success rates a lot?? 
Thing is - my first IVF attempt failed - with very healthy embies.
Now I just feel like I'm going to have a FET with even LESS chance and it feels so hopeless.  Has anyone else felt like this??
Is it normal to feel like it wont happen to you but only to others?
I was so + with my first IVF and when it failed I lost so much hope, even though I'm still trying.

Zabka


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Zabka

FET does work, my twins Adam and Rachel are proof of that.  I had a negative IVF cycle, then a positive which unfortunately m/c, then had a natural FET which resulted in my twins.

Please don't give up hope.  I must admit that with the FET I was a lot more relaxed, perhaps because if I'm being honest, I didn't expect too much.  They were our last two frosties so someone was certainly watching over us that day.  I was also having acupuncture and chinese herbs.  I'm not sure if they helped but they made me more relaxed and I felt that I was doing everything I possibly could.

Best of luck for the future.  I really hope it works for you. 




Maureen


----------



## Zabka (Nov 22, 2004)

Heavens Maureen 
This is so motivational.  
I also have the feeling that I will be more relaxed with my FET, now that I understand the process better.  
Thanx so much for your great mail.
Love 
Zabka
X


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

This thread has given me soooo much hope as it's great to hear of success stories with FET.

We have been ttc now for 8 years, we have had 1 fresh IVF which failed, I donor egg fresh IVF which failed and 5 FET which failed.

We are currently on our 6th FET attempt and all being well and that the embies thaw ET should be going ahead on the 29th......

Looking forward to 'chatting' to you all 

T x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi ladies.  Hope I can join you. Chocolatti - hello.  You were on my cycle buddies in May.  

I had ec in May but had to have them frozen as I had a uterine polyp so am due to have FET in July (towards the end I think).  Like you all I've been very low about FET and I've had two failed fresh cycles so thank you all for posting.  Reading all this has been the best thing I have done as I feel so much better.  

Lots of love and baby dust to you all.  xxx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi daycj

Welcome and all the best of luck for your FET,  because in the end I think that is what we need- luck. It is a gamble, we just hope that one embie will survive, multiply and feel at home in our womb. There is nothing much else we can do to help, except not overdoing anything. I am currently on my 3rd FET, 2ww, day 8. I still feel hopeful, which is a good sign!!!! (as I had a very hard time in the may cycle)

Feel free to ask any questions,
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just popped on to wish you all luck...
We had our fet a few weeks ago and have recently been told we have a bfp
We opted for an hrt fet because i have pcos and the clinic has said that fet doesnt always work on a natural cycle for girls like me because my ovaries dont produce the hormones my body needs to help the embryo...
We are so chuffed as this was our last attempt at fet.....i hope this gives some of you out there some hope that it can work.
Ju x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Ju, that's great news,  - again another great spell of inspiration for those of us on  or about to embark on FET.

T x


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SICKNOTE - THAT IS WONDERFUL NEWS!!!  

GOOD LUCK.

Love Jayne


----------



## 1Baby2Luv (Jun 17, 2005)

*This thread is such an inspiration. I am even more excited now, and looking forward to my 1st FET the end of September. YAY! *
























*TO ALL*


----------

